# Austrian Judo Medalist Claudia Heill



## fyn5000 (Apr 2, 2011)

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/judo/news/story?id=6276192

I was reading sporting news this morning when I came across this.  Whatever was her reason, it is sad to see someone die like this.

Rest in peace.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 2, 2011)

.


----------



## Kurai (Apr 3, 2011)

One can only wish she'd found peace some other way.  RIP


----------



## seasoned (Apr 3, 2011)

.


----------

